# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Lavasoft Personal Firewall Privilege Escalation Vulnerability

## Shu_b

*Lavasoft Personal Firewall Privilege Escalation Vulnerability*
Secunia Advisory:	SA21088	Print Advisory 
Release Date:	2006-07-18

*Critical:*	Less critical
*Impact:*	Privilege escalation
*Where:*	Local system
*Solution Status:*	Unpatched

*Software:*	Lavasoft Personal Firewall 1.x

*Description:*
Ben Goulding has discovered a vulnerability in Lavasoft Personal Firewall, which can be exploited by malicious, local users to gain escalated privileges.

The vulnerability is caused due to the application windows running with SYSTEM privileges and the application not checking if explorer.exe is running. This can be exploited to launch explorer.exe with SYSTEM privileges by terminating it and then using the "open folder" option in e.g. the "Shared Components" window.

The vulnerability has been confirmed in version 1.0.543.5722 (433). Other versions may also be affected.

*Solution:* Enable password protection.

Provided and/or discovered by: Ben Goulding
Original Advisory: http://www.ben.goulding.com.au/secad.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

*Повышение привилегий в Lavasoft Personal Firewall*
*Программа:* Lavasoft Personal Firewall 1.0.543.5722 (433), возможно другие версии. 
*Опасность:* Низкая 
*Наличие эксплоита:* Нет 
*Описание:* 
Уязвимость позволяет локальному пользователю повысить свои привилегии на системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за того, что окна приложения запускаются с привилегиями SYSTEM и приложение не проверяет наличие запущенного процесса explorer.exe. Локальный пользователь может запустить процесс explorer.exe с привилегиями SYSTEM. 

URL производителя: www.lavasoftusa.com/software/firewall/ 

*Решение:* Способов устранения уязвимости не существует в настоящее время.

securitylab.ru

----------

